# anyone use air compressor to run air stones?



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

Another one me pumps went out and I was wondering if I can use an air compressor to run the Air stones...thanks


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jan 21, 2012)

lol good question, id think the air might be dirtier than an aquarium pump, but could be totally wrong


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2012)

the air is way dirtier Dr Drow. there is oil and fine particles of dirt it the air, that is why painter use 2 or 3 inline filters to clean the air up before they use it to paint a car


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

Good point *ozzy* and *Dr. Drow*, ....So ill need some inline filters ...Check:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

Im going to pet store ask how they pump all those fish tanks eh

but first get head right
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2012)

One of this type Air pump
hXXp/www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&rlz=1R2ADFA_enUS461&gs_upl=3417l17566l1l18533l20l13l5l0l0l1l1170l4881l0.3.6.0.1.2.0.1l18l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=606&wrapid=tlif132716877456710&q=air+pump+for+ponds&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=1747361776394091105&sa=X&ei=Jf0aT-GQHcPb0QGtvv3hCw&ved=0CHUQ8gIwAQ#


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2012)

I run one of these and it has been really dependable--I've had it for probably 4 years:  hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7645  This one is in the flowering room.

I also have 2 of these:  hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7644  One I have been using for about 2 years.  The other is only a couple of months old.  They all, of course, run 24/7.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2012)

the linear style air pumps are the best IMO they last longer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I run one of these and it has been really dependable--I've had it for probably 4 years: hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7645 This one is in the flowering room.
> 
> I also have 2 of these: hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7644 One I have been using for about 2 years. The other is only a couple of months old. They all, of course, run 24/7.


 
Thanks...thats what I was look at ...Mine was at 3yrs  and I think maybe the cost isnt as bad as first thinking...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah Brosef; I wouldn't use a "garage" style air compressor but one of the smaller "home type" compressors would probably be clean enough. the other problem with that is if there is not an adjustable air pressure regulator so that you can turn the output pressure waaay down, you will blow hoses off and possibly damage the stones.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 21, 2012)

iwould think that they would be too loud. everyone ive ever used was.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2012)

in the linear air pumps the Alita, Secoh and Medo are the quitest pumps around 35 dB. Less noise than the AC unit. They will run a little over $200 and give you great air. with most of these pumps you can set the pump up to 50 ft away and run 1/2 air lines to a manifold. Then go with regular fish tank air line.


----------



## zem (Jan 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I run one of these and it has been really dependable--I've had it for probably 4 years:  hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7645  This one is in the flowering room.
> 
> I also have 2 of these:  hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7644  One I have been using for about 2 years.  The other is only a couple of months old.  They all, of course, run 24/7.


i have in my stock the smaller one, it runs loud, i have to muffle the room well because you can't muffle the pump itself, it will overheat


----------

